# Holiday to an Asian Country (Hong Kong, Thailand etc.)



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 3, 2016)

n/a


----------



## joyoshi (Aug 3, 2016)

Idk much, but my sister in Thailand told me that people in the big cities usually speak English, but if you want to visit some more remote areas, you should get some kind of tour guide.


----------



## lefthandsword (Aug 7, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> Idk much, but my sister in Thailand told me that people in the big cities usually speak English, but if you want to visit some more remote areas, you should get some kind of tour guide.


The same can be said for HK. People in tourist spots can speak decent English, but if you're going to more remote areas you should probably get someone who can speak Cantonese or Mandarin since many employees in local restaurants barely speaks any English


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 10, 2016)

Hong Kong is decent, but I would say everyone is after the almighty dollar there.  In my experience, people are willing to speak English if you stick to the "big areas/touristy areas" like Lan Kwai Fong (the "drinking district"), Central/Mong Kok.  Navigating Star Ferries is okay (there are like two routes to two different locations")...

I would say if you go to HK, there are several experiences you need.  Pink/white dolphins on one of the islands (it's a long bus ride away, and on sunny days you can see gorgeous white dolphins) - and you can buy seafood products there (my bus ride was punctuated with locals deciding what to buy and how to use it, which made me laugh harder than I should have).  The Peak is gorgeous as well - buy the ONE way ticket up the mountain (with the tram/transportation) AND take the bus down (it's an experience, since it's a double decker bus that takes narrow trails back down - you will be terrified!).  There is a Madame T's Wax Museum up there - highly recommended as it's more interactive than any other version that I've seen.  And there is a haunted house attraction in the Wax Museum - that uses live actors and a lot of jumpscares.  Oh, and Ladies' Market is great - just be prepared to haggle and don't look like a tourist!


----------

